# Wading boot problem



## pllosurf

I wear a size 13. So I have tried a 15 in RayGuard with my beathable SIMM's. The fit is way to tight with the neoprene booties and I have not even hit the water yet. 

FTU is looking into a larger boot but it's a lace up. And will run is excess of 200$.

Looking for feedback on whether you would get a lace up?

Buy neoprene w built in boots?

Or maybe another recommendation?

Thanks!


----------



## TexasGrandSlam

I also wear a size 13 and also have the Simms breathable waders. I had an older pair of "worldwide sportsman" neoprene wading booties from bass pro that stretched way too much and would fall off after about a year of wading. Since they had stretched so much, they now fit perfectly over the Simms and won't cramp your foot. They have reached they're maximum stretch I think so hopefully I don't cut em up on oysters this Christmas. I don't have any info on any lace ups or built in, hope that helps


----------



## Golden

I have the same Simms waders and when using them I ware a pair of Orvis zip up flats booties three full sizes larger than my foot. size 9 foot size 12 booties also I do not ware socks inside the waders either really no need. Since I only use full waders during the winter months (water temps in the 50's) I have used the same booties for five years without a blister one. Less than $50.00 invested divided by 5 years = $10.00py!

Ray guards IMO too heavy, stiff, and expensive. Safer yes but not many Rays in the bays during the time you're waring full waders. Just watch where your stepping, water clarity should be better during cold months too. Also I will say this as a qualifier I rarely fish water deeper than my knees when wading.

Good Luck and most of all take a kid along and have some real fun!


----------



## kenny

Just buy inexpensive workbooks if you can find a big enough pair. My fishing buddy bought some last winter at Walmart and they made it fine through the winter wading heavy shell.


----------



## fishingcacher

I prefer a lace up boot if you are going to be wading a long distance. It is hard to get a good fit with boots attached and the friction at the seam can be problematic.


----------



## Rockclimber

You might want to look at wading boots from Patagonia. They are targeted at fresh water fishing but very high quality merchandise. Probably in the $150 range.


----------



## gigem87

pllosurf said:


> Buy neoprene w built in boots?


fought this myself. Ended up with the built in boots. Not ideal, but way better than the Japanese woman foot binding pain I got otherwise.


----------



## fishingcacher

gigem87 said:


> fought this myself. Ended up with the built in boots. Not ideal, but way better than the Japanese woman foot binding pain I got otherwise.


I have used built in boots but I have to wear extremely long socks as seam between the boot and the wader rubs against my leg and will create a blister. Not that big of a deal.


----------



## greenhornet

Those rayguards were only intended for very skinny footed people it seems.


----------



## fishguy74

i use lacrosse fang snake boots, they are zip ups and protect from rays, very light and comfortable, they will last about twos seasons(I wade a lot 2-3 times per month sometimes more) they are worth the money, if you can find a deal on ebay I have saved upwards of 40 bucks per pair. I am a size 12 and use size 13 boots with my waders and have never had a problem


----------



## Gottagofishin

I don't think Rayguards are not intended to be worn with waders as I have the same problem. I like them for wet wading though.

The Simms boots are expensive, but are designed and sized to be worn with neoprene footed waders. I normally wear a 9 1/2 EE and bought the Simms boots is size 10 and they are perfect with my waders. I have the lace up version and can wear them all day. They are very light as well.

The work boot idea is a good one though. I may try that next time.


----------



## richg99

I don't remember how large they come, but I use the cheap canvas lace-up wading boots at Academy. Something like $30.00 or so. I'm a size 12. Pretty sure I found a size 13 at Academy. They fit fine over my breathables. Not sure how they would do over neoporenes.

I haven't fished much in the dead of winter in a long time, so I no longer even own a set of neoprenes. richg99


----------



## Rolls

GO with the Simms OceanTek. I know they're expensive but you already have the waders. Like said they are made to fit over waders and your feet and back won't hurt as bad after an 8hr day of wading.


----------



## PHINS

Rolls said:


> GO with the Simms OceanTek. I know they're expensive but you already have the waders. Like said they are made to fit over waders and your feet and back won't hurt as bad after an 8hr day of wading.


^^This

Just bought some day before yesterday to replace the previous model oceantek's I have that are worn out. Well worth the money.


----------



## fishnvet

I have the same problem in size 13 and one son is size 15. The Rayguard sizing is messed up, as I can barely wear the size 15's in the summer, much less with waders. What we do isn't perfect, but we go to 2bigfeet.com and buy pull on rubber boots. They aren't stingray proof but we figure less rays in the winter, but sometimes wear the crackshot ray guards over them. My son takes size 18 to fit comfortably over his winter socks and waders and that website carries them even in camo for duck hunting. We figure in the winter we'd rather have loose enough boots that we can put on the right socks and stay warm with good foot circulation.

Please let us know if you get the Sims and they work. Based on other companys' sizing I am suspicious that Sim's size 14 will not be tight for you. The are EEE width though and maybe Sims factored in wader thickness as they state, so we'd all like to know if they work for you.

Personal bias but I don't like bootfoot waders.



pllosurf said:


> I wear a size 13. So I have tried a 15 in RayGuard with my beathable SIMM's. The fit is way to tight with the neoprene booties and I have not even hit the water yet.
> 
> FTU is looking into a larger boot but it's a lace up. And will run is excess of 200$.
> 
> Looking for feedback on whether you would get a lace up?
> 
> Buy neoprene w built in boots?
> 
> Or maybe another recommendation?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## PHINS

I'd go to FTU and try on the ocean tek boots. The sizes are bigger than normal. I was able to buy a 12 and have plenty of room with thick socks and waders on. I wear a 12 shoe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillGulledge

I have the same problem - right foot is 13 1/2 and left is 13 plus I wear full foot arch supports that take up additional room in the wading boot. With waders with attached booties, I need a size 14 boot. Tried Rocky lace up/side zip snakeproof boots (tall enough to cover most of my calf) in size 13 (they don't make a 14.) Just a little too short for my right foot, plus with high arches the side zip did not allow me to get in and out of the boots with out unlacing, and it was a real pain to deal with all those laces. Metal lace eyes rusted in the salt water even though I washed them off after every wade. Ordered Simms Ocean Tec wading boots in size 14. With arch supports size with waders is a little loose, but workable. In the summer, I'll wear neoprene booties for the same fit. One tip, if your boots seem a little cramped with waders since the neoprene booties tend to bunch up in the boot, get a pair of hard material full foot arch supports the length of your foot (I use Sole' brand from the running store) and put them inside your booties. Keeps booties from bunching up in the toe of the boot.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

I'll buy a size or two bigger in the neoprene boot and zip them up half way. I'll pull the elastic shell cover over the top to keep the mud and crud out. Boots stay on my feet, they aren't too tight, and the crud stays out. This is also with two pairs of wool socks on my bare feet (feet get cold easily). 
For wet wading in the summer (come on summer!) I have taken a liking to the Simms lace up boot paired with their wading sock. Haven't been hit by a ray since I started wading when I was in the single digit years but I'm sure my day is coming. Don't walk backwards, shuffle those feet, and don't walk in your buddies mud trails.


----------



## teamfirstcast

*Simms at a "good" price*

Try this up to size 16.... http://www.simmsfishing.com/shop/new-spring-2015/freestone-boot.html

I wear Cabelas size 14 lace-ups, great fit for my reg size 12, these Simms go even bigger at about $140.


----------



## fishsmart

Go to FTU, get a pair of Simms waders, put them on, and try the Simms wading boots until you find a fit. I wear 13B shoes and have Simms 13 waders and Simms 15 wading boots with felt soles. I have used them for 4 years.


----------



## richg99

Are felt soled wading boots still OK? Seems like many States are banning them.

http://www.adfg.alaska.gov/static/species/nonnative/invasive/pdfs/felt_soled_waders_faq.pdf


----------

